# Bluetooth/Motorola v710



## redsox1 (May 23, 2005)

Any comments on the bluetooth feature or the voice command?? I am picking up my 325i with NAV and voice command next week. My wireless carrier Alltel, has only one Bluetooth phone available, the Motorola V710. Anyone have any compatibility issues with their phones??


----------



## will-san (Apr 7, 2005)

I have the same phone and have done a little research, but I don't actually have the car yet so I can't say for sure. Aparently the v710 works if you get a software upgrade. It damn well ought to work since that is the phone shown in the brochure! If it doesn't I am going to drop Verizon like a ACME anvil.


----------



## bimmer4me (Apr 9, 2005)

will-san said:


> If it doesn't I am going to drop Verizon like a ACME anvil.


Which could cost almost as much to get out of your Verizon contract as getting the Bluetooth option.  I have Verizon and I'm nervous that the phone won't work very well. I have read many complaints by other posters about the Moto v710 phone. I'm personally hoping that by the time I get my car in October, there will be other BMW Bluetooth-Verizon phone options. But who knows maybe it will be fine. :dunno:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

bimmer4me said:


> Which could cost almost as much to get out of your Verizon contract as getting the Bluetooth option.  I have Verizon and I'm nervous that the phone won't work very well. I have read many complaints by other posters about the Moto v710 phone. I'm personally hoping that by the time I get my car in October, there will be other BMW Bluetooth-Verizon phone options. But who knows maybe it will be fine. :dunno:


With the most recent software, the V710 works perfectly with the OEM BMW Assist/Bluetooth module. I have no complaints whatsoever. The phonebook transfers, the steering wheel buttons work, and the voice quality is very good.

I actually like the V710 a lot. It's a bit bigger than I would like, but battery life is outstanding and the voice dial on the V710 works very well (though note that voice dialing is NOT supported with Bluetooth for any phone unless you buy an extra module from BMW).


----------



## will-san (Apr 7, 2005)

Is that the BMW voice dialing or the V710 voice dialing or both? I use the voice dialing with My Blue tooth headset all the time and it is great..ok not great but pretty good.. Are you saying that the voice commands built into the phone won't work over the BMW system? What is the extra module? is that the same as the little cradle that fits into the arm rest?


----------



## THX1138 (May 16, 2005)

I've got the Audiovox Xv6600 PDA phone from Verizon. The car and phone pair up quickly and there seem to be no issue with the connection. I can use voice commands to dial numbers as well.

My biggest complaint is that the car will not sync the PDA's phone book. Not really surprising though. 

Has anyone been able to store names in the "car's" phone book via voice commands? On my 330i I've tried "Save Name" and "Save Number" to no avail... I thought the car was able to store phone entries independently of what phone is paired to it? If I can get the car to store a few names and numbers, then the inability to sync my PDA phone's contact list would be such a big deal...


----------



## Quark (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't know of any extra module, voice dialing works fine for me. Perhaps it's included in the premium package? (Probably in BMW Assist in general.)


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

bimmer4me said:


> Which could cost almost as much to get out of your Verizon contract as getting the Bluetooth option.  I have Verizon and I'm nervous that the phone won't work very well. I have read many complaints by other posters about the Moto v710 phone. I'm personally hoping that by the time I get my car in October, there will be other BMW Bluetooth-Verizon phone options. But who knows maybe it will be fine. :dunno:


Verizon rep told me that they expect new bluetooth phones this summer. Not that that makes it true. Verizon knows it is getting KILLED over this issue.


----------



## Bonezilla (Apr 19, 2005)

Is the voice command an extra option with the NAV on BMW's? It is on an Audi. You can get NAV, but voice command is extra.


----------



## Blax (Apr 8, 2004)

Voice Command is included with iDrive/Nav.

I have the Sony Ericcson T637 and it works great. I only wish it transferred addresses as well as phone numbers for the nav to automatically know where to go.

My set up for numbers is now pretty sweet. I can enter a contact to my Address Book on my Mac at work, it is transferred automatically over the web using the .Mac system to my iBook at home. My iBook automatically shoots it over via bluetooth to my T637 which then transfers it to the e90 next time I get in.


----------



## BigBoris (Jan 8, 2004)

THX1138 said:


> Has anyone been able to store names in the "car's" phone book via voice commands? On my 330i I've tried "Save Name" and "Save Number" to no avail... I thought the car was able to store phone entries independently of what phone is paired to it? If I can get the car to store a few names and numbers, then the inability to sync my PDA phone's contact list would be such a big deal...


Have you tried doing "Send Contact via Bluetooth" (or something like that) while the car is in BLUETOOTH PAIRING mode? This is what I had to do in my '04 E46, the E90 may be different. My Nokia 3620 also doesn't sync automatically but sending the contacts over manually isn't too bad since I don't do it very often.


----------



## elvisinturn1 (May 22, 2005)

My V710 doesn't work either, and it has the upgrade already. It keeps connecting, disconnecting, and reconnecting. The 710 says "bluetooth signal weak" and then disconnects. It does it every 5 seconds or so. Don't know if it's the car or the phone :dunno: My Jeep had Chrysler UConnect bluetooth and that worked perfect with the same v710, so when I go in for my 1200 mile service I'm going to have the dealer look at the bluetooth in the car. I also have the Audiovox PDA phone from Verizon, and that won't pair correctly either. Plus, where in the world do you get instructions for an 05' E46 M3 with Nav, HK, Assist, and bluetooth factory installed? There is no instructions anywhere, atleast not detailed ones :dunno: All I have is a card that came with the car with the PK listed on it. Nothing else, and nothing in the owners manual or radio manual. WTF :dunno: BMW's site has nothing really either.


----------



## willpooted (May 11, 2005)

elvisinturn1 said:


> My V710 doesn't work either, and it has the upgrade already. It keeps connecting, disconnecting, and reconnecting. The 710 says "bluetooth signal weak" and then disconnects. It does it every 5 seconds or so. Don't know if it's the car or the phone :dunno: My Jeep had Chrysler UConnect bluetooth and that worked perfect with the same v710, so when I go in for my 1200 mile service I'm going to have the dealer look at the bluetooth in the car. I also have the Audiovox PDA phone from Verizon, and that won't pair correctly either. Plus, where in the world do you get instructions for an 05' E46 M3 with Nav, HK, Assist, and bluetooth factory installed? There is no instructions anywhere, atleast not detailed ones :dunno: All I have is a card that came with the car with the PK listed on it. Nothing else, and nothing in the owners manual or radio manual. WTF :dunno: BMW's site has nothing really either.


Try starting a search with the car's bluetooth. Then go to Settings | Connection | Bluetooth Link | Handsfree on the V710, searching for the car's bluetooth through your phone. Once it reads as Connected on the phone, quit out of the search on the car. Seems confusing, but this is the only way I could get the car and phone to stay paired. I have a 2006 325i and the new V710 firmware. The new firmware is required.

Oh and voice dialing does work with car. You have to store them manually through the car's voice dialing system. Check the manual.


----------



## AZBob (Apr 2, 2005)

*Voice Command Synch*

I have the Motorola V600 which paired with my e90 perfectly during my ED last week. Since my phonebook was copied to the car, does anyone know if I can set up voice command by saying the name and selecting an entry existing in the car's phonebook? Or do I have to build it by saying the name and then the number? And then do I have two entries for the same number?


----------



## willpooted (May 11, 2005)

you have to store new voice dial entries in the car's memory. the instructions are in the manual.


----------

